# hybrid lizard!!!!!!!!!



## lizardman59 (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;uaZDfX3mO_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaZDfX3mO_A&feature=related[/video] 


it a pretty lizard i think


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 20, 2010)

what do you think about the lizard?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 20, 2010)

I think that it looks ugly, i much prefer the look of each species compared to that


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it looks ok I would buy 1 if I could very unique


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 21, 2010)

As much as I'm against crossing that is one amazing looking animal...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nothing special, IMO... prefer land mullets any day


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 21, 2010)

i agree i wouldnt own one each to there own what about a boyds dragon and a chamleon show me that and i would be impressive


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

i just thought it looked pretty good for a cross but the normal species are better


----------



## krefft (Oct 21, 2010)

Mate that's amazing. I didn't know of this cross until now. Do you have any background information on the animal? Thanks for sharing. Much more interesting than most of the threads.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 21, 2010)

Its supposed to a captive bred hybrid of _Tiliqua Scincoides_ and _Egernia Cunninghami,_


----------



## giggle (Oct 21, 2010)

Pet city mt gravatt have "black blue tongue lizards" for sale for nearly 15hundred.... check out the bottom...

Pet City Mt. Gravatt, Brisbane, QLD


----------



## jack (Oct 21, 2010)

i kept those species together (with others as well) for years in an outdoor pit and never got hybrids... 
now i feel ripped off. that one would be even cooler if it had keeled scales/spiky tail


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 21, 2010)

giggle said:


> Pet city mt gravatt have "black blue tongue lizards" for sale for nearly 15hundred.... check out the bottom...
> 
> Pet City Mt. Gravatt, Brisbane, QLD


 
That appears to be a melanistic blue tongue not a hybrid.

There are meant to be a few blue tongue x shingles floating around as well.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 21, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> That appears to be a melanistic blue tongue not a hybrid.
> 
> There are meant to be a few blue tongue x shingles floating around as well.


 
I think at least a few of these may have come from people housing them together not realising they could produce offspring... anyone got pics of one of these?


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

hey thanks krefft


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

giggle black blue tounges awesome >_<


----------



## giggle (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah lol I want one now... but if the pet shop is selling them for 1500... they are well out of my price range LOL


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 21, 2010)

giggle said:


> yeah lol I want one now... but if the pet shop is selling them for 1500... they are well out of my price range LOL


 
They're only $1000 from Snake Ranch.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

i know they are so cool out of my range to DAMN >_<


----------



## Tiliqua (Oct 21, 2010)

It is definately a Egernia X Bluey, the parents were kept in an outdoor aviary. Hisses and carries on like an angry egernia when handled, but has the slow tongue flickering constantly like a bluey. The owner says the only possible parents were Eastern Blue-tongue and a cunningham skink, despite it generally looking more like a mullet. Bred/belongs to a herper that doesn't own a computer (really old school), but had a mate record the video for him.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

ahh okay thanks for telling me but keep the posts coming


----------



## spongebob (Oct 21, 2010)

My mate Geoff Clarke (a well known English reptilebreeder) had one of those in his living room in Dorset 25+ years ago. He got it from a reptile breeder in South Africa and it was sold as a Tiliqua x Egernia cunninghamii. I cant recall what type of Tiliqua but I think it was an Eastern. At the time I didn't known that much about Aussie herps so I just took it on face value. When I've mentioned it in various conversations with Aussie folk they have tended to give me a strange look. I now feel vindicated!

B


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 21, 2010)

giggle said:


> Pet city mt gravatt have "black blue tongue lizards" for sale for nearly 15hundred.... check out the bottom...
> 
> Pet City Mt. Gravatt, Brisbane, QLD


 
Snake Ranch is currently offering them for $800

Initially I thought it was just a dark blotched BT but the thick tail and the hind foot says otherwise


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

damn im in WA still cant have them though as im under 14 and cant really afford that.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

(spongebob) SPONGEBOB ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 21, 2010)

guys have a look at some of my other threads KEEP POSTING


----------

